# JC Higgins - Restore or ?



## teisco (Jul 27, 2010)

I cleaned it up and it is not bad but maybe I should restore?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 27, 2010)

Leave the original look ,once the reflectors are back in the tank,rack,add a batwing headlight ,it will look 100 per cent better .The bike was painted once ,once the paint is gone ,then what do you have?A bike just like the next guy's colorflow.Keep it as original as possible .     Nice bike! 

                                                  GARY J 
                                             SKIDKINGS V.C 
                                              TACOMA ,WN


----------



## teisco (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, do you know anyting about this bike? Year, what it is called, and did it really come with a bat wing light? If it did would it be possible to find one?

I know it had jewels in the port holes at one time.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 27, 2010)

teisco said:


> Thanks, do you know anyting about this bike? Year, what it is called, and did it really come with a bat wing light? If it did would it be possible to find one?
> 
> I know it had jewels in the port holes at one time.




It should have numbers stamped in the bottom bracket. It'll likely say "MOD 502'', then a 4 or 5 digit number, then another number under that. The middle number is usually the catalog number and can be matched up to old Sears catalog pages. Usually I'm the one who looks them up since I keep my books next to the computer!


----------



## higgens (Jul 28, 2010)

I herd the older higgins color flows did not have the reflectors in the tank i have one that has holes to mont them threw and one that duzs not but still has the chrome inserts. all my colorflows have more holes in the tank,deep fenders,springer frontend and they are not strate bar frames. maybe its a old one. Do not restore it there are lots of bikes for cheep that need to be restored. restore a taken apart spraypainted one thats ugly and enjoy that one it has a nice og look to it.


----------



## teisco (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are the numbers I found under the crank. 
ROSS
10 502 271
179 761 
ROSS

Not sure about all numbers, hard to read them.


----------



## gksnedden (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't restore it. Leave it as is. I just bought a 1939 Columbia and will not touch a thing. There is a lot of character in the patina of an old bike.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't restore your bike, worth more with original paint & patina to most collectors. Plus you never know if you will get the money you spend on restoring back if you shuold sell it later.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Page 90 of the Gordon/Hurd book has a description and picture that is real close and is shown in the '51spring/summer catalog. It has a torpedo headlight the same color as the tank. I agree with the others-do not restore 1. you will have about three times in it what the bike is worth, and 2. original is always cool! v/r Shawn


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

I am pretty sure that bike never had reflectors on the tank. The bike looks great like it is to me. I would leave it alone.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 10, 2010)

*Shutterbugkelly*

There used to be a guy here with the above name. He had an early C/F, I think '50 or '51, it was  maroon.He restored it to original condition.His had no tank reflectors and he said it was made that way.My original '52 or '53 had the glass tank reflectors. Do a search on his name and you'll see his and my bike.

Pat


----------



## teisco (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it did have them, the chrome portholes have an indent to mount them. I am looking for an MW catalog from the eara to see if I can find the original bike picture. I like it without jewels but if they were there I will put some there. I am leaving the bike as it is, unrestored.
thanks,
paul


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 10, 2010)

Paul,

I have several '40s & '50s Sears catalogs and I'm pretty sure there's a pic of your bike in one of them... It will take me a day or two to dig them out and check, but I'll keep you posted. 
If I remember correctly, the models with 3 portholes had no jewels, while the Color Flow and Regal Deluxe models with 4 portholes had the jewels as an option. I like them with the plain portholes personally.
That's a very cool bike you have there.. I like the color combo. A wise decision on your part to leave it as is.

Martyn


----------



## teisco (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, your right it was Sears, I was thinking Mony Wards but that was Hawthorn.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's an old thread with a catalog pic of your bike...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?658-J.C.-Higgins-Color-Flow-Tank-Jewels

According to my catalogs and your serial numbers, your bike is the standard equipped 26" model for 1950 through mid-1951 and came with 3 "exhaust ring" portholes in each tank half. The Deluxe Color Flows of the same time frame had 4 portholes without reflector jewels. The first use of tank jewels was late 1951 on the Deluxe models only, by which time the standard model had been re-colored to a black frame with red fenders and tank, and exhaust header decals on the tank in place of the metal ring portholes. So, your bike did not come with tank jewels originally, but someone could have installed a set at one time to dress it up a little.

PM me with your email addy and I'll send you some pics...


----------



## teisco (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, that solves that mystery.
paul


----------



## teisco (Aug 12, 2010)

I now have a 57 or 58 Higgins Jet Flow and need a few parts if any  of you Higgins collectors have them. I need the rear horizontal fender brace, the vertical rack brace and other things. Also could use some nice chrome or stainless (not sure which they are) fenders or anything else you would have for a Jet FLow.
thanks,




paul


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool Jet Flow Paul, That's an early '57. 
The parts you need sometimes show up on ebay. I have some parts, let me know what else you're looking for. The fenders are chrome plated steel and the front one should have an indentation to allow you to thread that headlight wire under the springer and plug into the bottom of the left tank.

Martyn


----------



## teisco (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes it has that in the fender. I could use a new chrome light front. But mostly really need the rear horizontal fender support brace and vertical rack brace. What parts do you have?


----------

